# Oral liquids that taste like gasoline...



## McDuffy (Aug 5, 2015)

Whats going on with oral liquids that taste like gasoline, whats in these things? Is there alcohol in them? I'm coming up on 2 years of sobriety and i really am put off by the alcohol taste and i swear i think i feel like i drank a little booze after i take some...

Anyway what do you guys do to combat this nastiness. I am now using oral liquid DBol 3 times a day to keep blood levels stable. I will be carrying the DBol with me during the day(remove the label) and i need to figure out a convenient way to take it while keeping the dosing accurate. A

t home ill put some juice in my mouth then drop the drops in and swallow and the taste is not noticeable. This is not a practical thing to do throughout the day. I've heard mixing with mio is a good idea, but this will not remove the gasoline taste unless its 3 parts mio one part DBol, anyway can anybody share any methods they've come up with over the years?

Don't forget to add to my reputation!!!


----------



## Magical (Aug 5, 2015)

Man after a couple weeks Im over the taste of it. I take cialis daily and the taste dosent bother me.


----------



## McDuffy (Aug 5, 2015)

Magical said:


> Man after a couple weeks Im over the taste of it. I take cialis daily and the taste dosent bother me.



**** that.......


----------



## bvs (Aug 5, 2015)

Most do contain everclear alcohol or an equivalent to keep the powder in suspension. My liquid dbol tasted like a mix between alcohol and chilly, shit was gross


----------



## bubbagump (Aug 5, 2015)

Aromasin is the worst.   Take a drink of juice and keep it in your mouth,  drop the chems in on top of that and chase it with another drink.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Aug 5, 2015)

Or get a new source that has good tasting liquid orals


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 5, 2015)

^^^ do that

I had peppermint drol once in everclear that was like drinking scope. Did the trick tho


----------



## ToolSteel (Aug 5, 2015)

I had some stane that literally about made me sick to my stomach every time. Frikkin aweful.


----------



## wabbitt (Aug 5, 2015)

You ever tried drinking winny suspension?


----------



## Tren4Life (Aug 5, 2015)

I have been here for 3 years and you are the first person I have ever seen ask for rep points. 

Sad very sad


----------



## McDuffy (Aug 5, 2015)

Steelers4Life said:


> I have been here for 3 years and you are the first person I have ever seen ask for rep points.
> 
> Sad very sad



Yea whatever


----------



## McDuffy (Aug 5, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> Or get a new source that has good tasting liquid orals



If only it were that easy


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Aug 6, 2015)

take a swallow of OJ dose and another swallow it will still taste like shit but that takes the edge off for me


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 6, 2015)

grain alcohol arimidex - guarantees you don't crush your estrogen


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 6, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> You ever tried drinking winny suspension?



Yes. Used to love that sperm white liquid.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 6, 2015)

Guys this is real simple, take the oral and mix it with your favorite beverage other than water.  Whatever its made with (everclear or something else) u wont be able to taste when mixed....Mix it with OJ, Protein drink, add the oral drop to a post-workout drink....The amount of combos are endless....


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 6, 2015)

Flyingdragon said:


> Guys this is real simple, take the oral and mix it with your favorite beverage other than water.  Whatever its made with (everclear or something else) u wont be able to taste when mixed....Mix it with OJ, Protein drink, add the oral drop to a post-workout drink....The amount of combos are endless....


Dragon semen?


----------



## bugman (Aug 6, 2015)

Steelers4Life said:


> I have been here for 3 years and you are the first person I have ever seen ask for rep points.
> 
> Sad very sad



Wait.. we can ask for these????  I'm gonna ask EVERYONE now...


----------



## ToolSteel (Aug 6, 2015)

Asking for points for the sole purpose of becoming a mod doesn't seem like the greatest plan lol. He's a nice guy though from what I've seen.


----------



## McDuffy (Aug 6, 2015)

bugman said:


> Wait.. we can ask for these????  I'm gonna ask EVERYONE now...





ToolSteel said:


> Asking for points for the sole purpose of becoming a mod doesn't seem like the greatest plan lol. He's a nice guy though from what I've seen.



LMAO its mostly supposed to be funny, but feel free to give me points haha


----------



## ToolSteel (Aug 6, 2015)

I would neg you just to be funny but I don't want you going all Ziegler on my ass


----------



## McDuffy (Aug 6, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> I would neg you just to be funny but I don't want you going all Ziegler on my ass



Thats already happened...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 8, 2015)

God that's so sad I might actually hit the poor guy with reputation...

Naaaaaahhh...

McDuffy go write me a sticky 
- original idea on training steroids or diet
- back up factual claims with evidence 
- receive rep points
- get paid 
- **** bitches


----------

